# seat tube length on 61cm R3?



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

I was hoping someone could help me out. I am considering an R3 and was curious what the seattube measurement is on a 61cm from the center of the BB to the center of the toptube? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

